Ask HN: How did LaCroix become the de facto beverage of Silicon Valley startups? - stevewilhelm
======
informatimago
:-) In France, LaCroix is the trade mark of bleach; you most certainly
wouldn't want to drink it.

[http://www.colgate.fr/app/PDP/LaCroix/FR/Produits/Eau-de-
jav...](http://www.colgate.fr/app/PDP/LaCroix/FR/Produits/Eau-de-javel.cvsp)

------
rt2016
I'm guessing it's because of the hipster culture that prioritizes natural
ingredients and healthy choices. Either that, or it's cheaper than more famous
brands.

